# F150 viper 5301 dash lights turn on but remote does not start truck



## Johnnyh55 (Oct 15, 2015)

I got a Viper 5301 2 way remote start installed a while back in my 2009 F150 and it worked fine but I noticed recently the truck battery has been going completely dead over the last 2 years. Never gave it much though just used the booster back and got the truck started. But now, I noticed my viper remote unlock and locks the doors just fine but when I try to remote start the parking lights and dash lights come on as they usually would but when it goes to crank the starter does not turn over, there is no noise only the securilock logo keeps flashing in the dash. Do you guys think that this is related to the pats module? Could it have something to do with my truck battery that went dead quite often? Also, I noticed my steering doesn't lock when I try to move it from side to side and the truck is in park, don't know if this is normal and if it has anything to do with my remote start problem.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sounds like your module that holds the transponder codes got reset. I would suggest having it reprogrammed to your vehicle.


----------

